# 2010 autocruise starburst camera



## bacup46 (5 mo ago)

Hi all weird one just put a new hab battery in and the rear camera has stopped working suspect a fuse has blown where do I start looking T.I.A


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum bacup - just giving your post a bump.


----------

